# Tomy track question



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Do most of you guys that use plastic track file down the little nubs on the tabs where it connects together? Just seems a little more bumpy than my Tyco track.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I haven't resorted to it yet, but I suspect I will, at least on some track joints. 

When I have a nub sticking up from a tab, often I can get rid of it by aligning and tightening that particular track joint or by turning the track section around (if its a straight) or swapping its location (if its a curve). Sometimes two track pieces just don't get along well with each other.

If those don't work I'm just tolerating it for now as my layout is still evolving. I'll have to solve the whole "optimally smooth joints" problem eventually as I plan to make my layout permanent soon.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Most of my Tomy track joints have the nubs Exacto'd down quite a bit, especially in the turns.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I attacked the nubs on a connection by connection basis - when the bump deslots a T-Jet, I remove enough of the nub to make it smooth 

When it comes time to attach the track to the table, I may have to remove more of them :freak:

BTW - T-Jets are great for checking track smoothness and slot alignment as they'll deslot at imperfections that magnet cars blow by


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

All of the nubs on my Tomy track have been cut off.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It's a lot of work but I've always filed the "nubs" on Tomy track rather than cut the tabs out completely, this way still you get support under the opposite piece.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not getting where the "nub" is? Can someone post a picture of one standard and one trimmed please?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

bottom part that locks the middle top tab which usually sticks up when the track isn't lined up.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'm not getting where the "nub" is? Can someone post a picture of one standard and one trimmed please?


I did a whole "how to" on this a few years ago...lemme see if I can find the pics.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cut the nubs where I wanted a hair of play...kept them where I glued the corner assemblies...

Only need to trim the bottom tabs...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> I did a whole "how to" on this a few years ago...lemme see if I can find the pics.




Thanks SG. :dude:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Ay, that's the nub...*

Here's a pic of the bottom tab with the nub circled, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Nub trouble*

And here's a classic case of a track joint with nub trouble. This is an 18" radius curve going into a 15" straight and they just don't play well together.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Off with their nubs!!! :thumbsup:


----------

